# Apache 2 vs. Apache 1.3, which one?



## lumentec (Mar 23, 2008)

I will be getting my website hosted on lunarpages.com soon, and, in setup, I have an option to choose Apache 2 or Apache 1.3. I understand that Apache is a web server.

My question is: What is the difference between Apache 2 and Apache 1.3, and which one should I choose?

For reference, lunarpages order page with the Apache 2/1.3 choice: LINK


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Apache 2 is the latest and greatest release series of Apache. There are some improvements over the old 1.3.x release series but the 1.3 release series has the advantage of YEARS of stability and maturity. A number of website hosting providers still host on Apache 1.3.x only.

If I had to choose, I would go with Apache 2 (since I admin an Apache 2.0.x server) but either version should work fine for your needs.

Peace...


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

IF given the choice, i'd go with 2 since it has the latest features and will be updates whereas 1.3 will be left alone. Plus when lunerpages upgrades your servie to 2 you have the hassle of downtime.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

haswalt said:


> IF given the choice, i'd go with 2 since it has the latest features and will be updates whereas 1.3 will be left alone.


The Apache Group DOES keep Apache 1.3.x updated. They aren't adding features to Apache 1.3.x but they are keeping it current with security updates and fixes, etc.

Peace...


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I personally prefer Apache 1.3.x.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

You'll notice i said "WILL" not "IS" it's still supported and maintined but once 2 is stable and has full feture list they WILL move on. Much like any expanding software.

If you want something rock solid that is tried and tested use 1.3 but for cutting edge, faster, more powerful base us 2.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

haswalt said:


> You'll notice i said "WILL" not "IS" it's still supported and maintined but once 2 is stable and has full feture list they WILL move on. Much like any expanding software.


Ah, you're talking about adding features to Apache 1.3.x. Both Apache 1.3.x and 2.0.x are in "legacy" status while 2.2.x is the current stable release line.

I think Apache 1.3.x will be maintained as long as it's still in as widespread use as it is today. I don't know what kind of future Apache 2.0.x will have.

Peace...


----------

